# pourquoi y'a pas de filles sur mac gé?



## derennes (28 Juillet 2004)

peut etre que c'est moi mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait beaucoup de filles sur mac gé?
comment se fesse?
le mac serait il un outil viril comme la hache de charles ingalls quand il attaque un tronc d'arbre pour faire chauffer le lait de laura?
j'enquete!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> peut etre que c'est moi mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait beaucoup de filles sur mac gé?
> comment se fesse?
> le mac serait il un outil viril comme la hache de charles ingalls quand il attaque un tronc d'arbre pour faire chauffer le lait de laura?
> j'enquete!


 Si y'en a plein!
 Tiens un exemple:

*Yoko Tsuno

 :love::love: :affraid::affraid::bebe::rose:
*


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

Et des photos si possible (enfin pas de magazine ou de pochette d'album) !!


----------



## gootch (28 Juillet 2004)

pourtant certains s'amusent a dire que l'ibbok est un ordi féminin


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

Les filles étant plus intelligentes que les garçons, et comme elles savent pertinemment que les mâles en rut se précipiteraient et les harcèleraient, style "wouaou t'es trop bonne", etc...

Elles se font DISCRETES !

Mais je peux, sans trahir quoi que ce soit, t'affirmer que TheBigLebowski s'appelle en réalité Josiane, réussit diablement bien le soufflé et fait 90-60-90.
Quant à celui qui se fait appeler Macinside, en réalité, il s'agit de Cindy C. (aussi 90-60-90, que c'est quelconque !).

Bon j'arrête là


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Et des photos si possible (enfin pas de magazine ou de pochette d'album) !!



tiens ! voilà qu'est ce que je disais, hein !


----------



## Fulvio (28 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Les filles étant plus intelligentes que les garçons, et comme elles savent pertinemment que les mâles en rut se précipiteraient et les harcèleraient, style "wouaou t'es trop bonne", etc...
> 
> Elles se font DISCRETES !
> 
> ...


 De même que Supermoquette s'appelle en fait Monica et fait (quel hasard) 90-60-90. Par contre, elle porte effectivement la moustache


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> De même que Supermoquette s'appelle en fait Monica et fait (quel hasard) 90-60-90. Par contre, elle porte effectivement la moustache


  mais pourquoi j'ai lu la schtroumphette ?  mais pourquoi j'ai lu la schtroumphette ?  mais pourquoi j'ai lu la schtroumphette  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Elles se font DISCRETES !



à qui le dis-tu ....


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Pas nécessairement :love: :love: :love: y a aussi des filles qui adorent leur Mac et qui y sont pendues du matin au soir  ou dès que possible :love:

Pour les tofs y a mon profil et mon Blog

Késkirakontlôt...


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

bonsoir toi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Kilou vous :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Kilou vous :love:



Qui loue quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Faut tout t'expliquer hein toah :love:

C une expression pour faire coucou :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout t'expliquer hein toah :love:



Ah non, je m'inscris en faux : tu confonds avec Marcant


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faut tout t'expliquer hein toah



Tu ne serai po du ch'nord ti ??


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Suis Belge hein moah :love:


----------



## Anonyme. (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Suis Belge hein moah :love:



LOL je ne serais pas étonné d'apprendre qu'il est suisse    :rateau:


----------



## kamkil (28 Juillet 2004)

Si vous cherchez des célibateuses allez plutôt voire par là ou encore par ici. Les Mac-Useuses sur MacG, c'est souvent des copines de Mac-Users en fait  :rateau: 

Je suppose que ça reflète l'implication limitée de la gente féminine dans les domaines divers de l'informatique


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> De même que Supermoquette s'appelle en fait Monica et fait (quel hasard) 90-60-90. Par contre, elle porte effectivement la moustache



130-60-90, je sors de clinique  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Pas nécesssairement vrai du tout !   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 130-60-90, je sors de clinique  :love:



Grillé ! Même sens de l'humour que moi...


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

la bimbo moustachue de macG
tu vas faire un malheur a l AE


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> la bimbo moustachue de macG
> tu vas faire un malheur a l AE



Je ne vais pas à l'AE, je loge pendant ce temps dans un hôtel proche de la porte de versaille, d'ou le terme d'AEC, les rendez-vous c'est par MP s'il vous plaît


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

AE© !!!!!! Avec anomyne. !!!!!!  t'es vraiment dégueu


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (28 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si y'en a plein!
> Tiens un exemple:
> 
> *Yoko Tsuno
> ...


 Merci d'avoir pensé à moi... 

Je sais, je suis inoubliable :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Ça me semble d'actualité en effet et apparemment ça pose problème à beaucoup de membres.


----------



## macmarco (28 Juillet 2004)

Arf© !!!   
  Excellent Tibo !


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2004)

Vraiment n'imprte quoi ce sujet...     :mouais:

D'abor on en a déjà parlé et ensuite ya plein de Nanas sur MacGé...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

Peut être mais faut voir les trucs...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Fais voir ta photo, machin...


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Peut être mais faut voir les trucs...


tu ne pouvais que te pointer là


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

Moi, vous me connaissez... dés qu'y a du faible, je rapplique pour abraser.


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, vous me connaissez... dés qu'y a du faible, je rapplique pour abraser.



Méfie toi c'est pas des faibles femmes, c'est plutôt Xena ici


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

Les faibles femmes n'éxistent pas, par contre les chieuses oui.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juillet 2004)

Bonsoir. Je m'appelle Natacha. Installez-vous confortablement et laisssez-vous aller. Je m'occupe de tout. Plantages PC et autres spécialités  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

J'vais te l'planter moi l'PC !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les faibles femmes n'éxistent pas, par contre les chieuses oui.


 La version masculine pullule aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

Allez va, reprends une endive !!


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La version masculine pullule aussi




Bravo Modern...  PAs mieux


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez va, reprends une endive !!



on dit un chicon là bas  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

M'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler.


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> M'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler.



pas le kiki, le chicon


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez va, reprends une endive !!


 Narf! 

J'ajouterais même bien que la version masculine est pire


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

ça pour ajouter elles sont là...

va bosser femme !!

Le fer chauffe !


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pour ajouter elles sont là...
> 
> va bosser femme !!
> 
> Le fer chauffe !



Fait beaucoup trop chaud...


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça pour ajouter elles sont là...
> 
> va bosser femme !!
> 
> Le fer chauffe !


 Ecrase, homme, t'es juste bon à tirer ton c... et à boire de la chope en posant tes pieds sur la table... c'est pas ça qui va y faire tomber une patate bouillie  

Vaut mieux pas jouer avec les filles de MacGé, tu perds ton temps


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2004)

Toujours une excuse !!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Va falloir faire mieux   c'est vraiment plat


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> M'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler.



tu vas te casser la gueule


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir faire mieux   c'est vraiment plat



Je parlais à l'autre grace.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ecrase, homme, t'es juste bon à tirer ton c... et à boire de la chope en posant tes pieds sur la table... c'est pas ça qui va y faire tomber une patate bouillie
> 
> Vaut mieux pas jouer avec les filles de MacGé, tu perds ton temps



Que c'est trivial.

"les filles de macgé" ........mais quel est ce besoin de se trouver une "famille" à tout prix ???

Tu souffres, pauvre petit être.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Bien je crois que tout le monde est servi ???

Je vais pouvoir me coucher alors.


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais à l'autre grace.




 merci pour la GRace...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Que c'est trivial.
> 
> "les filles de macgé" ........mais quel est ce besoin de se trouver une "famille" à tout prix ???
> 
> Tu souffres, pauvre petit être.


 Tu ne souffres sûrement pas toi, avec tes attitudes de frustré profond...


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais à l'autre grace.


  Arf© !!!! 
  Lapsus révélateur ?


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien je crois que tout le monde est servi ???
> 
> Je vais pouvoir me coucher alors.



coucouche panier 

"file"  comme tu dis si bien


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> merci pour la GRace...



C'est bien grace que j'ai écrit...

tu sais "les trois graces..."

c'est pas trés gentil non plus rassure toi !


----------



## macmarco (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien je crois que tout le monde est servi ???
> 
> Je vais pouvoir me coucher alors.


  N'oublie pas ta camomille !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© !!!!
> Lapsus révélateur ?



aucun lapsus (le mot m'excite, je l'évite comme la peste) des erreurs j'en fait peu.


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas ta camomille !!!!


 Et ton petit calmant :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Beurpssssssssssssssssss


----------



## macelene (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> aucun lapsus (le mot m'excite, je l'évite comme la peste) des erreurs j'en fait peu.



tu fais des fautes 

Grâce...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Narf! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu fais des fautes
> 
> Grâce...



tu perds ton temps numéro 3.


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu perds ton temps numéro 3.


 toi aussi Sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

nan, jeune pouce, je fais autre chose en même temps, mais que crois tu donc ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nan, jeune pouce, je fais autre chose en même temps, mais que crois tu donc ?


 Ce que je vois


----------



## Foguenne (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nan, jeune pouce, je fais autre chose en même temps, mais que crois tu donc ?



Moi aussi mais c'est très relaxant de vous lire.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Je sais, je m'étonne moi même, mais y a du répondant, faut reconnaitre... zont pas peur d'en dire des conneries les p'tites...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

ben... parskeuh :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, je m'étonne moi même, mais y a du répondant, faut reconnaitre... zont pas peur d'en dire des conneries les p'tites...


 les "grands" non plus apparemment    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Bon, ça baisse là, j'arrête j'ai peur de me lasser.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

"les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît"


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça baisse là, j'arrête j'ai peur de me lasser.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

tiens si j'allais me coucher :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Juillet 2004)

Nous on ne se lasse pas, on se délasse   :love:


----------



## Lio70 (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'vais te l'planter moi l'PC !!!


Qu'est-ce qu'elle veut la sonnygirl? Un peu de talc sur les fesses?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tiens si j'allais me coucher :love:


 Ouf ! du Audiard, pour relever l'ensemble 

Vous vous êtes déjà recensées les filles ? C'est vrai que vous êtes quelques unes quand même...


----------



## kamkil (29 Juillet 2004)

Allez, qui se lance dans le recensement?...  

(Nan, j'ose pas commencer la liste tout seul )


----------



## kamkil (29 Juillet 2004)

Erf BlackCat, j'étais à la page 2 quand j'ai posté ça...  Endormissement spontané sur le clavier après une dure journée 

Bref, je vois que les machos pseudo-rigolos de service ont débarqué... Dommage que j'ai plus de coup de boule à distribuer aujourd'hui, sonnyboy dégageait un mauvais karma :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

Tu pues.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu pues.


 Là tu me deçois sonny, tu baisse dans la répartie... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> peut etre que c'est moi mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait beaucoup de filles sur mac gé?
> comment se fesse?
> le mac serait il un outil viril comme la hache de charles ingalls quand il attaque un tronc d'arbre pour faire chauffer le lait de laura?
> j'enquete!




éh les filles z'avez fait peur à l'initiateur du sujet !!!  Il ne s'est pas repointer depuis, par contre il a réveillé la SONNYBOY !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Allez, qui se lance dans le recensement?...
> 
> (Nan, j'ose pas commencer la liste tout seul )



Mais si, mais si !


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

bah vous savez pas y faire : viendez avec vos propres nanas sur MacG... moi j'me sépare jamais de mes toubettes !!!
dans 2/3 jours je vous les présente...  

touba et les toubettes !    
hi hi hi...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Là tu me deçois sonny, tu baisse dans la répartie... :rateau:



Si le besoin s'en faisait sentir je ferais ce qu'il faut, ce n'est pas le cas.

Par contre n'oublie pas le S à la deuxième personne...


----------

